# dry feet and beak, any advice



## My bird henry (Oct 11, 2009)

hi there, my 11 month old cockatiel has recently started to have dry feet and beak. the dry area on his beak is more around his nostrils than his actual beak , however the dry area on his feet is every where. 

any advice on what this is or how to get rid of it.

thanks


----------



## Doive (May 18, 2009)

Our tiel was suffering from a slightly dry beak, so we changed his diet. Tried a new bagged food called Jungle Munchies, he loves them, and they have glossened up his feathers no end. Lovely shiny beak too, so lots of vitamins and oils in the food. You could try vitamin supplements in their water too, and some fresh fruit and veg - nothing too moist though. Carrots and apples are good, oranges less so.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Has he been seen by a vet to rule out mites?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Mites came to my mind aswell. I would take him for a trip to the vet to rule out mites


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Have you tried misting with pure Aloe Vera? pure aloe is completely natural, non-toxic, and hypoallergenic, and can be quite beneficial to your bird.


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Ahh Solace beat me to it! 

Teallie's feet get dry and I often rule this out by bathing him,
his nose becomes white from his dust so the warm Aloe mists do wonders for him


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Increasing humidity will help


----------

